# help finding toilet



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

I broke a toilet and am needing to reimburse the ho for it. It is a glacier bay toilet and I can't find anything on home depots website. Other suggestions for me as the customer says its a $300 toilet and I don't totally believe him.... It was installed when they bought the house so no receipt from purchase.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

mbryan said:


> I broke a toilet and am needing to reimburse the ho for it. It is a glacier bay toilet and I can't find anything on home depots website. Other suggestions for me as the customer says its a $300 toilet and I don't totally believe him.... It was installed when they bought the house so no receipt from purchase.


Glacier Bay is pretty strange. 
I needed a part for one. HD as much as told me to meet Raoul in the alley and he'd get me the part. 
I opted out of that repair.

How old is the house?
What was the average price of a Glacier Bay toilet back then? Somebody at HD must know this.
Allow 3%/year for inflation.
Make an offer to replace his *used* but functioning, not new, toilet.


----------



## Marquise (Aug 4, 2011)

I just purchased an glacier bay combo from the depot for about $85.00
They are about as cheap as u can get


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope you smashed the ugly pedestal sink that goes with it:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a site that lists it as $169 new... discontinued now though..

link


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

And how did you break it??? :confused1:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the quick responses guys.



GettingBy said:


> Glacier Bay is pretty strange.
> I needed a part for one. HD as much as told me to meet Raoul in the alley and he'd get me the part.
> I opted out of that repair.
> 
> ...


Talked to them and they told me they were discontinued and couldn't find them on the site. I told him I would reimburse for the cost of it as he wants a different one.



Marquise said:


> I just purchased an glacier bay combo from the depot for about $85.00
> They are about as cheap as u can get


Hence my skepticism. 



TimelessQuality said:


> I hope you smashed the ugly pedestal sink that goes with it:laughing:


Nope, he really liked that they matched. Didn't like the function of the toilet but it sure looked nice.

Thanks for the link also.



thomasjmarino said:


> And how did you break it??? :confused1:


Why does everyone ask that? The inside was not screwed down and I assumed the outside wasn't either. Cut the caulk around the bottom, rocked it toward the wall to break the hold and then back into the room and snap. Just got in a hurry and was careless.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Why does everyone ask that?


Because they assume there must be a more entertaining story then one quick act of dumbassery. :laughing:

It's the cheapest sh!t toilet going...but it can't be replaced since its disco...so in a way you destroyed a priceless toilet.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Because they assume there must be a more entertaining story then one quick act of dumbassery. :laughing:
> 
> It's the cheapest sh!t toilet going...but it can't be replaced since its disco...so in a way you destroyed a priceless toilet.


Haha, sorry to disappointed ya. How about if I said it involved a slip and slide, 4 Wheeler, mechanical bull and coffee cake. That make for a better story?

Ill sell it to ya and could probably talk him into parting with the sink too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seeing what a new Glacier Bay toilet costs I'd say you owe him a tube of JB weld to fix the old POS. :laughing:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

At Home Depot, although it doesn't look the same
Glacier Bay 2-Piece High-Efficiency Elongated All-in-One Toilet in WhiteModel # 331-725
Internet # 100608621
Store SKU # 331725

Store SO SKU # 331725



Overall rating 4.2 / 5 Rating breakdown 113 reviews
5 stars654 stars283 stars52 stars71 star896 out of 113(85%)customers recommend this product.(113) Write a Review Share this product 

$98.00 /EA-Each

$98.00 /EA-Each

Free Shipping 


This item cannot be shipped to the following state(s): AK,HI


----------

